# Gum wrapper prom dress



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Creative!

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100413...zZWMDeW5fdG9wX3N0b3J5BHNsawNpb3dhbnJlYWR5Zm8-


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That really is very clever and creative. When I was a kid, we used to make chains out of gum wrappers. I'm guessing she used the same technique.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love this girl! So clever and unique!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

the boy should sell his vest so he can afford a hair cut


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> That really is very clever and creative. When I was a kid, we used to make chains out of gum wrappers. I'm guessing she used the same technique.


I so did the same thing. I think I was up to about 20 feet when I finally stopped realizing that a long chain of gum wrappers serves no purpose.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I hope it doesn't rain.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

She has a vinyl sewn to the outside in case of such emergencies.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You know, 4 out of 5 dentists recommend sugarless gumwrappers for those that sew gumwrappers.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i remember seeing this on the news a few times. very clever!


----------

